# Trying to keep tabs on Dennis!



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

He's (Dennis Murrell) moving again: BeeNaturalGuy.com
Update your links.


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Barry

Yep, I've gone and done it. Back to my own domain name.

I've changed the links.

Regards - Dennis


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Barry

I'm not sure how to go back in and edit a previous post to correct the links. Did it in the past but can't seem to do it now.

Any help?

Regards - Dennis


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

There's a time limit. I think it's a month. You gotta post more often Dennis!


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Guys

BWrangler's final resting place is at http://bwrangler.litarium.com. I've corrected as many links as I can find.


----------

